# my kitten just attacks us



## seahorse66 (Mar 3, 2009)

as the title suggests the kitten we recently got attacks us non-stop when we're around, mostly biting and scratching the hands and legs but recently shes been jumping at the face and scratched my eye. my hope is that its just a phase but seemingly nothing can deter her from her actions. shes approx 9 weeks old. my girlfriend is devastated and has been left in tears at the behaviour, so if any1 has any advice itd be much appreciated

ty


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I suspect the scenario here is that she has got used to seeing human hands feet and faces as play things - perhaps she has come from a home where she was encouraged to "play rough". The trouble is, that's all very cute with a four week old kitten but much less cute when they reach the age where they can do some damage. Get her some toys to play with to wear her out - those da bird things (feline flyer / feathers on a plastic wand that you wave around) seem to be very effective but need you to play with her. Toy mice (large ones that she can kick around and "kill") might help to divert her energy too. Kittens of this age would normally be pouncing on each other all the time and she is just using you instead of her brothers and sisters, that's all. I'm afraid it's one of the complications of having kittens of this age. It's far better to get two.

Liz


----------



## seahorse66 (Mar 3, 2009)

thx for takin the time to answer. i've tried a few things & shes largely calmed down now and there's not so much ferocity in her biting and scratching, when she's really worked up i just get her to play with something else so i hopefully will still have some skin left on my hands ^^

thx again, just needed reassurance i guess


----------



## alina06 (Mar 1, 2009)

hiya
can you get another kitten?
a lonely kitten doesn't know what to do with his time.
Also there is that laser pen that they like to chase.
When she attacks you say NO with a deep voice and also when she bites,she will get the message soon hopefully.


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, I know just how you feel! One of my cats was "the worst kitten in the world" doing pretty much what yours is. They are all different, like people, and some are simply attack cats. 
Can I ask if the kitten was from a feral cat, or semi-feral? Ours was, and I think that had a great deal to do with it. It won't change over night so don't expect miracles. Toys are a good distraction, but time and patience are the answer. Move away as soon as you see anger in it's face, let it calm down a bit before trying to get close again. 

We despaired at times, but eventually we had a beautiful loving cat, who still had the odd mad streak, but was loved and loved us. Despite the trauma at the beginning, we wouldn't have swapped him for the world.

Good luck, you will be rewarded.


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Just a ward of warning I recently had a kitten who would attack without warning and was completely out of control. Eventually, vet checked him out and found he had a brain tumour and was brain damaged. &#304;f the normal training methods dont work - dont be afraid to get him/her checked by the vet. Good Luck!


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope things are getting easier and I feel for your girlfriend, hope she ok too - it a horrible feeling when you have high hopes and expect something to be a certain way and it turns out so different, am sure the things you are trying will get results so keep at it xxx


----------



## PARIS&TROY (Jan 28, 2009)

Is two and a half still a kitten?
The rescues that I bought home yesterday are settling in nicely but the white deaf one, that is very tactile sometimes a bit to tactile! He follows you round rubbing and purring and ponching the floor, then I think I stop and he snaps and give me a very quick one, two with claws, pulling back and looking ready to pounce? (Hasn't just yet?) In the evening at bedtime and it is only the second night? I Have a towel and a little spray bottle ready, tried tonight and got a quick whack off the cat I returned with a spray of water and protected myself with the towel, ushering him out of the room and closing the door behind him!
The plan is if you don't play nice you don't get loves and to stay in the room? As I said only second night so see how I get on and looking forward to swapping stories of nut job cats? :scared:


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats the tactic Im employing, an immediate firm and clear No! and then withdraw myself totally. Like you said - no love if you do that mate!

Mine are coming up to 2 and arrived Wednesday. Snuggles is venturing out the igloo at night and going back when we get up, but theres 4 of us in a house, whereas shes used to one person in a flat so its understandable. 

Gizmo is exploring the whole house. They have numerous and different texture horizontal and vertical scratch posts, boxes etc and she is using them so shes clearly knows that she is meant to scratch there and I praise her when shes does. But a few times shes scratched the (new!) carpets and Ive told her no and she does stop. Twice shes nipped me, once when I was paying attention to Snuggles and she wasnt happy about it - said No! sharply and immediatly left the room, she retreated on top of the kitchen cupboards looking very guilty and sheepish when I returned to the room a while later! and once last night when she was playing with her grooming brush so I brushed her back and obviously it was more - or longer - than she wanted. 

Was a nip, not a hard bite, but thats not acceptable to me with having children (they love the cats already and it will be hard if they get bitten as may put them off or make then scared) so I told her no sharply again and left the room, again she sat in the corner looking guilty and sheepish. I dont think shes at all nasty I think shes disorientated and stessed at such a big upheaval so am giving her the benefit of the doubt.

She follows me everywhere so I think its working and shes respecting when shes done the wrong thing, think your idea of the spray and the towel is a really good idea as claws are no fun, am sure he will settle down, keep us posted! xxxx


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

Seahorse66, Ive been reading Vicky Halls' (cat behaviour bod) books about cat behaviour and shes had quite a few incidents with cats attacking feet, biting, scratching etc, it may be worth you reading her books as there were quite a few different incidents and they were happening for different reasons and it tells you when remedies she came up with and how she worked with the owners to remedy it. May be something in there to help you? you can get all her books on Amazon in paperback, I hope it may help xxx


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

We do let Tilly play rough with our arms and hands which is mainly my boyfriends fault as i think he sees her as a little boy who wants to play-fight with him all of the time but i'm guilty of it as well occassionally (when i have a thick jumper on!). She's 9 months old now and has developed a very sharp set of claws and a very strong set of teeth; my OH seems to handle this well but i always get scratched and my hands often have a few marks from my little darling (why do i ever think that my reactions are quicker than hers!?) We buy her lots of toys which she does play with and we are trying to encourage her with them more as she will sometimes jump on your hand and try to attack my hair when it's loose but we kind of accept that this is of our own doing in letting her play rough. However, she doesn't use her claws as much now, she will hold you down with a paw but not actually hurt you; her mouth is a different matter though, she has jaws like a vice!!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I think some cats are like that. Theo can be a little vicious (mainly due to an idiot sister who roughs him up so much that it starts to look like a wrestling match.) A few months back he attacked me in bed with such ferocity that the only way I could detach him from my arm was to hit him off the bedside unit. I still have scars from that one! We mentioned it to the vet and he decided that stress was causing this so he is on feliway spray and antidepressants! He has calmed down somewhat. But regular nail trims are needed to prevent the return of Freddy Kreuger. Also a spray bottle of water and a good swift smack help.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

> But regular nail trims are needed to prevent the return of Freddy Kreuger.


that really made me giggle!!

I agree, maybe Feliway, and if you can, when she behaves like this, a sharp NO! and removing yourself from the room immediately so she realises that in behaving like that she loses your attention and company? I know this doesnt work for all cats but its worth a try? and when shes being gentle praise her and give her a treat so she connects gentle behaviour with reward perhaps?

Im new to cats but it works all the time with dogs, and my new cats have nipped and been told No! and left, then when I go back in the room they are hiding looking guilty and sheepish! 

their previous owner just rang to see how they are settling and said they will nip gently sometimes almost as an I Love You gesture ...how about a purr instead!???


----------

